# Any idea on date, Onion bottle



## patrickB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi i have this very interesting onion approx 27 cm tall.
 nice painting of Dutch 17th cent ships, Any idea what i have here. Thanks in advance


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Patrick,

 Welcome, and thanks a bunch for showing this lovely painting on bottle. I'm sure we'd all like to see more photos, please.

 Do get closeups of the base and lip, and some details of the painting too.

 How did you come by this guy? I always like that deep background stuff wherever possible.


----------



## luckiest (Feb 2, 2012)

very nice bottle you have there.


----------



## div2roty (Feb 2, 2012)

That is nice.  Jeff Noordsy has something somewhat similar.

 http://www.jeffnholantiquebottles.com/


----------



## botlguy (Feb 2, 2012)

That's GORGEOUS but not an Onion. Looks more like a Demijohn but I am metrically impaired so don't relate to the size in inches. Looks BIG. Whatever one might call it, that lip is delicious.


----------



## patrickB (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi thanks guys i won it at auction a while ago, its   27 cm .not inches, A few more pics


----------



## patrickB (Feb 2, 2012)

ANOTHER, Nice pontil


----------



## patrickB (Feb 2, 2012)

verso, as you can se there is quite a few cracks,


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 2, 2012)

the emblem looks like someones coat of arms.

 England used a similar one with 3 lions..
 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Royal_Arms_of_England_(1198-1340).svg


----------



## patrickB (Feb 2, 2012)

Yer i think ur right, its armourial. the ships have a Dutch flag & two have all white flags, are they surrendering ??, the lip is stunning &  yer its like the one on jeff noordsy site, but his is near perfect


----------



## div2roty (Feb 2, 2012)

> jeff noordsy site, but his is near perfect


 
 That is pretty typical of Jeff's bottles.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 2, 2012)

Many of those seem to commemorate famous naval battles...good luck figuring out which one.  They had a lot of naval battles during the 1600's.
 I believe the double lions is the Dutch coat of arms.
 Beautiful bottle even if it has seen some battles too.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 2, 2012)

Friesland maybe.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



From.

 Seems to be some slight differences between East and West Friesland, though...




From.


----------



## wolffbp (Feb 3, 2012)

I may have seen those ships before; but I frigate. []

 Possibly a depiction of a battle from one of the Anglo-Dutch wars.
 The Four Day Battle was popular with artists it would seem.
 The white flags, in reality, may have had red crosses on them but they were intentionally left off.
 Guess we know whose side the artist was on.  [Merely  a conjecture]


----------



## patrickB (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the info guys.
 What value are we talking about if i were to ever sell it?


----------



## kungfufighter (Feb 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  wolffbp
> 
> I may have seen those ships before; but I frigate. []
> 
> ...


 
 Yes, lots of these painted bottles commemorate the Anglo-Dutch wars.  I love 'em!


----------



## botlguy (Feb 4, 2012)

We haven't really answered your questions very well so I am going to take a WAG. 

 I think the piece dates back to the 1700s, is probably DUTCH and in that poor condition I would say worth $50.00 or so. If in near perfect condition I suspect it would be worth several hundred. 

 I certainly am no expert but I really like those early painted pieces.


----------



## epackage (Feb 4, 2012)

I think it would bring several hundred as is...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 4, 2012)

Yeah, I'd think it's worth more for the paint than the bottle. Since the paint's intact, I'd guess you still have several hundred dollars on your hands.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 4, 2012)

> I think it would bring several hundred as is...


I think I'm with you Jim. It's the painting that interests me.
 Edit: And Conner. I didn't click submit in time.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  patrickB
> 
> Thanks for all the info guys.
> What value are we talking about if i were to ever sell it?


 
 Hey Patrick,

 I'm not a good judge of value. The damage is worrying me. Has it been restored? Could'ya treat us to some more photos of the battle scenes, please? Don't forget to check the "Embed" button, so the photo shows up on the page.

 I wanna see broadsides, cannons & smoke... [8D]


----------



## patrickB (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks again guys, this site is a treasure trove of info. & i can see yrs of knowledge here, 
 patrick


----------



## patrickB (Feb 5, 2012)

Close up, There is no restoration


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 5, 2012)

Hey Patrick,

 Are the pictures getting smaller? Come on, man. That is a thing of beauty. Don't be stingy with the photos, please. Show it off, in all it's glory! Please get all up close and detailed in your photos. Natural light is helpful, the flash washes out colors and detail.






 So what about the cracks? They look extensive, but old. No crazy glue dams in the mix? 

 Did this come with a backstory? What did the auction guys say about it?

 I'm figuring the height at roughly 10-1/2 inches. It has a much bigger impression, thanks to the scope of the battle. in my eyes.

 Thanks for showing us. It is a treat to see such a painted beauty.


----------



## patrickB (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes the Cracks are Extensive, No glue ! how it is still together i have no idea. 
 No story, was in a general sale, About 11 inchs


----------



## patrickB (Feb 5, 2012)

""


----------



## patrickB (Feb 5, 2012)

""


----------



## patrickB (Feb 5, 2012)

""


----------



## patrickB (Feb 5, 2012)

""


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 5, 2012)

One of my distant relatives...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Haddock
 If you click on the picture of the ships they resemble those on the bottle.


----------



## twowheelfan (Feb 7, 2012)

A lot of the cracks, at least on the side with the battle scene, look like typical crazing that occurs in any painting over a lot of time. i dont think they are in the glass.


----------

